# GOP: American Healthcare Act



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some highpoints I heard on Fox includes:

1. Get rid of individual mandate/penalty
2. Return free market
3. Return healthcare to the states
4. Tax credits predominantly for lower income and middle income families and those that do not have insurance through employers

http://energycommerce.house.gov/sites/republicans.energycommerce.house.gov/files/documents/AmericanHealthCareAct.pdf


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't we have to pass it to see what is in it ? Well this time you can keep your doctor maybe.
Lock your doors all hell is about to break loose.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pre-existing conditions remain and children can remain on parent's plan until age 26. The law is 120 pages long versus ACA being thousands long. Subsidies in the form of tax credits remain. It may be Obamacare light or it may not much debate still to be had.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This we know for sure. Trump released tweets about all kinds of stuff just before this was released . He drove the Democrats and press nuts. Then had this boom dropped.
He is good. Bet Nancy is going crazy right now.
Fact is there is no going back to what it was. To many employers have dropped healthcare as we once knew it. Other price went up 300%. Lot of it is some form of Obama care already. We will have some form of national healthcare no madder what we call it . Obamacare was a total con and failure. Maybe the GOP can come up with something to build on.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I dont mind the age 26 idea, for example. But, I have TRICARE 4life, and when my daughter turns 23, she can stay on policy, but at a rate close to 300 month.. if we were on regular care, like my wife can get at work, rates dont change. Tricare is cheap, not complaining, but 300 a month is quite a bit higher


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just another broken promise.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Just another broken promise.


Way too early to say that yet. The bill will be open for debate and modification for some time and what we see now will not likely be close to the finished product. If the entitlement of welfare can be dramatically changed under Clinton, then the short term entitlement of ACA can be dramatically changed. I guess we will have at a couple of weeks to see what plays out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The part that chaps my hide is that none of it takes real effect until "after December 31st 2019".
What kind of BS is that?

"Hey guys, you know that thing you all hate, and we claim to hate too? Yeah, we're gonna fix that.... in 3 YEARS!"
All of 2017, all of 2018, and all of 2019 we have to deal with this POS bill, **after** it's been "fixed".

I hate politicians.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The part that chaps my hide is that none of it takes real effect until "after December 31st 2019".
> What kind of BS is that?
> 
> "Hey guys, you know that thing you all hate, and we claim to hate too? Yeah, we're gonna fix that.... in 3 YEARS!"
> ...


There is a buge mess intertwined that needs to be untangled before it can be fixed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That was a lot of reading. Think I will have to read it again. It will be a rough change over. A lot of people though Obamacare would be free and cover them 100% with no deductibles. they sure had a surprise coming. Obamacare left may with coverage unable to use it because they could never pay the deductibles.
Maybe we now have something to build on. A lot of people that work in government are going to be real busy.

More reading
https://housegop.leadpages.co/healthcare/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The part that chaps my hide is that none of it takes real effect until "after December 31st 2019".
> What kind of BS is that?
> 
> "Hey guys, you know that thing you all hate, and we claim to hate too? Yeah, we're gonna fix that.... in 3 YEARS!"
> ...


While I'd never want you to be a diplomat, you'd have my support with any other political position.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Healthcare shouldnt be regulated by gvernment.
I dont think there is a good fix here. Its about control and money. Givernment wants control and companies want to make money. If the government backed out and let companies be profit making hospitals, and insurance was capped at levels that dont kill companies when being sued. So much is wrong ,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> While I'd never want you to be a diplomat, you'd have my support with any other political position.


You think the media hates Trump, and the current protests/riots are bad?
Wait 'til they get a load of me. :twisted:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Often you have to take what you can get and build on it. Anyone that thinks you can in this day and age just wipe Obamcare out with the stroke of a pen . Does not get it.
Obamacare has infested every thing . They way we have to disable it is through budget reconciliation. That is not that same as one swipe of a pen and gone. We can not get that.
Don't shoot your self in foot dreaming of more . Some times you have to pay it smart and dig the grave by hand one shovel at a time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The part that chaps my hide is that none of it takes real effect until "after December 31st 2019".
> What kind of BS is that?
> 
> "Hey guys, you know that thing you all hate, and we claim to hate too? Yeah, we're gonna fix that.... in 3 YEARS!"
> ...


That's assuming they can pass the thing at all. We don't know the final product and there will be much debate with everyone looking to get a peace of the pie. The only thing that is not debatable and is known for sure at this point is that " We the People" are going to get screwed. I am sick to death of every one of those sorry ass wipes in Washington.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If health care is too expensive (and it is) then I don't mind my government seeking to make it cost less. My recollection on how to make a limited product cost less is to increase the supply. Use our tax dollars to flood the market and bring costs down. Stop regulating.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> This we know for sure. Trump released tweets about all kinds of stuff just before this was released . He drove the Democrats and press nuts. Then had this boom dropped.
> He is good. Bet Nancy is going crazy right now.
> Fact is there is no going back to what it was. To many employers have dropped healthcare as we once knew it. Other price went up 300%. Lot of it is some form of Obama care already. We will have some form of national healthcare no madder what we call it . Obamacare was a total con and failure. Maybe the GOP can come up with something to build on.


My understanding from what I have herd this morning is that it is little more than Obamacare Lite, better but not by much!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If we could figure out who made money off of the Obamacare, you can expose what it really did. Besides raising costs across the board, there are people out there making serious money off of the USA because of the way it was written. Expose the people/companies that made money off of it, and you will find out who is trying to stop it and who their puppets are in Congress.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> My understanding from what I have herd this morning is that it is little more than Obamacare Lite, better but not by much!


That is an easy jab. It is not. This is how we have to approach it. Paly games and nothing happened and we get hung with the complete failure of Obamcare.
GOP shooting it self in foot by taking the ball and going home because they did not get everything opening day. Bad move.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The system prior to Obamacare will not be seen again in our lifetimes. Will government fix what government broke? Doubtful. Will what comes out be an improvement? Skeptical. The big things are to rein in run away costs for those paying. Being able to use coverage and have a reasonable deductible.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The day I retired my company plan was good but had deductibles. It cost the company $23,000 a year . It cost me another $4000 a year. And we knew darn well that both salaried union and the contract employees cost were going to double this year. 
Healthcare is no easy fix. Instead of yelling no , no ,no like a bunch of democrats we need to get onboard and work on fixes. Step one is on the table.
We had 8 years of Obama xxxing this up with his goal of breaking the system as an end result. Keep it up he wins.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Even if this is passed, many of us will be subsidizing others. We already have enough of that. I completely resent my earnings being taken by the government and given to someone else.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

So would this be an accurate statement?

Under the Republican plan there is no mandate, no requirement to buy insurance, and no fee for not buying insurance. However an insurance company has to sale you insurance when ever you choose to buy it? So you could wait until you are sick and then buy insurance? That's what I'm reading and it doesn't work. Imagine fire or earthquake insurance like that?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We're going to end up with govt run healthcare either way. It seems that both sides want it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I just heard that under this legisltation/plan (will not pass as is), anyone that goes over 3 months without insurance will be have to pay a 30% penalty if/when that person actually seeks and gets insurance. I no likey what so ever.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> That is an easy jab. It is not. This is how we have to approach it. Paly games and nothing happened and we get hung with the complete failure of Obamcare.
> GOP shooting it self in foot by taking the ball and going home because they did not get everything opening day. Bad move.


Couldnt agree more with your assessment. Republicans shouldnt have touched this with a 10 ft pole! Should have just let it collapse under its own weight and let the Democrats take full credit for this train wreck! But then again it doesnt surprise me that Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell couldnt live up to higher expectations. They are every bit the Democrat Operative that Juan McLame and Lindsey Grahnesty is!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Come down, my Flock. This is the opening salvo in negotiations. "The Art of the Deal"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Couldnt agree more with your assessment. Republicans shouldnt have touched this with a 10 ft pole! Should have just let it collapse under its own weight and let the Democrats take full credit for this train wreck! But then again it doesnt surprise me that Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell couldnt live up to higher expectations. They are every bit the Democrat Operative that Juan McLame and Lindsey Grahnesty is!


I disagree. I commend the Republicans for not putting politics before the welfare of the people. The disaster that is the ACA has hurt millions of Americans from unaffordable insurance, worse care, job loss, and forced to take multiple part time jobs with no healthcare in order to get by. The Republicans are at least trying to be "the adults" to the Dems "spoiled brats."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Repeal the ACA.

No reason to replace it. Government has no place in healthcare or health insurance.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Repeal all healthcare except medicaire/medicaid. Then, let companies that ensure, as well as hospitals deal with the government lack of intervention and actually run there business to make profit and cure peoples health.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do truly agree that there does not need to be a replacement for ACA once repealed as the market will figure itself out. A couple weeks ago, I listened to a guy on "Tucker Carlson Tonight" that spoke to healthcare not being the real problem, but service/care costs to consumers being the big problem. That allowing customers to be able to shop for the best price for care would greatly reduce costs.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, ladies and gentlemen, girls and boys, and all you undecided, tomorrow I have a meeting to get a heads up on what possible changes we will be exploring in my department that will be brought about by the new health care system. 
On tap for tomorrow:
1: Your department will be cut by 1/3 due to changes in the health care system billing. You will be working the equivalent of two jobs due to the lack of personnel. 

2: Your depart will increase by 100%. You will be working the equivalent of two jobs due to the increase in personnel to supervise.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

After reading the bill, I am trying to see where this does ANYTHING at all to roll back obamacare. I cannot find it. Just a few of the lowlights:

1 - It leaves almost all of the obamacare mandates on coverage completely in place. These include things like no annual or lifetime caps on payouts, requirements that allow children to remain on the parent's policy until age 26 and the mandate that requires health insurance to cover gender "reassignment" surgery.

2 - For males that were born male and continue to identify as males, it requires them to purchase prenatal coverage and a host of other coverages for parts they do not even have.

3 - For females that were born female and continue to identify as females, it requires them to purchase coverage for prostate care and a host of other coverages for parts they do even have.

4 - It extends the federal subsidies to the states for expanded Medicaid coverage for another 3 years. If that gets extended for another 3 years, what is the chance that it will EVER go away? That just becomes another permanently expanded failed welfare program.

5 - The GOP law, just like obamacare, requires insurance companies to cover pre-existing conditions. Yeah, I know I may take flak for my opposition to that provision since it seems to be a favorite of statists on both sides of the political aisle. But that is the #1 reason insurance under obamacare is so expensive.

Then we get into the good stuff...

6 - Obamacare requires the premiums for older insurees to be no more than 300% the premiums for young insurees. The GOP version bumps that up to 500%! As a 50 year old, I am guessing I fall into that "older" category (or close to it). Right now I am paying about $1700 per month to cover Mrs Inor and me with the crappiest plan available. That come out to about $20,400 per year. Under the GOP plan, my premiums would jump to about $33,000 per year. How again is this a step in the right direction?

7 - "But Inor, we get tax credits!" Yes, but those tax credits start going away for a family earning $150,000 per year. If you think about it, $150K does not mean you are rich. A husband and wife each earning $75K means you get squat. It is even worse for a small business owner like me because the cost of my health care insurance is actually reported as INCOME on my W-2. That means, with a $33K health insurance premium, if I earn more than $117K in real salary, bye bye tax credit. Not to mention, getting a tax credit makes me into a looter just like the rest of the welfare degenerates.

I could go on and on about what a complete and total crap sandwich this bill is. Suffice it to say, this bill is absolutely NOT a first step to repealing obamacare. If anything, it firmly cements the worst parts of obamacare in place forever.

Thanks a lot GOP. And thanks also to you "pom-pom boys" since it is your guy Trump out there leading the charge for this whore's abortion.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't want compromises.
I don't want half-measures.
I don't want to play their game where they get to make all the rules.

Anyone considering this a "first step" needs to pull their head out of their ass. That "first step" BS has been the mantra of limp-wristed RINOS for decades, and I've been fed up with it for just as long. Every single program that the federal government has managed to get its claws into has NEVER been made free again. Welfare NEVER goes down. Social Security NEVER goes down. Medicare NEVER goes down. Medicaid NEVER goes down. Once the tentacles are in, they never leave. Why? Because panty-waisted politicians are too scared to do what NEEDS to be done, and cut bait when things are obviously going wrong.
Instead, they "compromise" and "find common ground", or put on their best salesman's smile and force feed us a steaming pile of "this is only a first step".
The liberals(Ds and Rs) wrote the rule book. They know how to play the game. It doesn't matter what it is, if it affects a person's life you get it passed in ANY form, good or bad, and it will NEVER be taken away. It just provides another platform to get votes and point fingers. They don't care about how it actually affects us. They're shielded from every last bit of it. They just want your vote, and the countless greenbacks that magically find their way into their secret accounts when they play nice with lobbyists.

Government should NEVER have been involved in healthcare. There is no authority for it, and there sure as hell isn't a fiscally responsible budget for it.

The American people sent these yahoos to D.C. in an unprecedented election.
They did so with the understanding that their ideas for fixing the problem would be implemented.
They did so knowing that the solution wasn't going to be easy.

And what did they get? More of the same circus from a new set of clowns.

We had our chance, and if this is the best they are willing to do, then it's hopeless.
If it passes, it effectively does nothing.
If it doesn't, same result.
Either way, we get shafted.

I'm with @Slippy. I want repeal. I don't want replace. I don't want so-called "improvement". I want it gone.
You can take those half-assed half-measures, and "first steps", and cram 'em where the sun don't shine.
They're just as useful as what's already up there.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think the idea behind this health care plan is to ween the people off of Obamacare. There are big money players feeding off of this. They cant just pull the plug. People will get erased, and or exposed.. Tooo much political fire


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> I think the idea behind this health care plan is to ween the people off of Obamacare. There are big money players feeding off of this. They cant just pull the plug. People will get erased, and or exposed.. Tooo much political fire


Ween them off by giving them more government handouts? How does that work?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Inor said:


> Ween them off by giving them more government handouts? How does that work?


I meant, we are going to ween the people off the system in place now. You cant just cut them off and start a new system. It is so intertwined in a network, that it will cause too much of a problem...
So, Instead of just stopping all of the ACA, which would be a financial disaster, slowly ween off the people, companies, etc etc that are a part of it, and bring in the new system a little at a time.
Regardless of your thoughts on some out there, this system of health care helps someone, someone who otherwise has nothing. Now, there are freeloaders and money makers too. I dont care about them, but the little people that have no dog in the fight need a system that will not kill them, but slowly changes the system without affecting them


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am with @Inor & @Kauboy. Once again we gave these ass wipes what they wanted. If only we had the White House along with the senate and the house, then we can get things done, they said. Well they got it and it is business as usual. They continue to feed us a shit sandwich called Obamacare/lite, all the while smiling. It's still a shit sandwich. It was shit sandwich when Oblunder and Pelosi forced it down our throats and still is, no matter how much "Tweaking" they do to it.

Trump on the other hand, from what I see, can't keep from stepping in his own shit with his chaotic management style and stupid 3 AM tweets. Does anyone in the White House know what's going on? Does one hand know what the other is doing? Yes the left is causing problems on a whole new level, that was a given, but If he has a plan at all he better get on it. The swamp is not getting drained. From what I am seeing they have added water and put in new alligators.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am with @Inor & @Kauboy. Once again we gave these ass wipes what they wanted. If only we had the White House along with the senate and the house, then we can get things done, they said. Well they got it and it is business as usual. They continue to feed us a shit sandwich called Obamacare, all the while smiling, oh and putting a little pepper on it. It's still a shit sandwich. It was shit sandwich when Oblunder and Pelosi forced it down our throats and still is, no matter how much " Tweaking" they do to it. Trump on the other hand, from what I see, can't keep from stepping in his own shit with his chaotic management style and stupid 3 AM tweets. Does anyone in the White House know what's going on? Does one hand know what the other is doing? Yes the left is causing problems on a whole new level, that was a given, but If he has a plan at all he better get on it. The swamp is not getting drained from what I am seeing, they have added water and put in new alligators.


America is not ready to honestly drain the swamp..


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

F*** this s***


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I am with @Inor & @Kauboy. Once again we gave these ass wipes what they wanted. If only we had the White House along with the senate and the house, then we can get things done, they said. Well they got it and it is business as usual. They continue to feed us a shit sandwich called Obamacare/lite, all the while smiling. It's still a shit sandwich. It was shit sandwich when Oblunder and Pelosi forced it down our throats and still is, no matter how much "Tweaking" they do to it.
> 
> Trump on the other hand, from what I see, can't keep from stepping in his own shit with his chaotic management style and stupid 3 AM tweets. Does anyone in the White House know what's going on? Does one hand know what the other is doing? Yes the left is causing problems on a whole new level, that was a given, but If he has a plan at all he better get on it. The swamp is not getting drained. From what I am seeing they have added water and put in new alligators.


Shit sandwich called to complain about being compared to this.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

What you see with the initial bill is just offering up a starting point. I do smell the rinos being behind this out of their fear of being "disliked" for wanting to end an entitlement if subsidies are not part of the legislation. You will see this legislation changed quite a bit from what we see now. Just the start folks, no need to get too upset at this point.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RedLion said:


> What you see with the initial bill is just offering up a starting point. I do smell the rinos being behind this out of their fear of being "disliked" for wanting to end an entitlement if subsidies are not part of the legislation. You will see this legislation changed quite a bit from what we see now. Just the start folks, no need to get too upset at this point.


You always start negotiations asking for MORE than what you expect to get, not less. I read that in Trump's own book "The Art of the Deal". This is more "The Art of the Squeal".


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> America is not ready to honestly drain the swamp..


Then they condemn themselves to drown in it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Inor said:


> Shit sandwich called to complain about being compared to this.


Well if shit sandwhich needs a coloring book and crayons to relieve their stress cause they are tramatized then I think I got one for them to have....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Your right Redlion, but the second Republicans touch this, the pain Americans have felt the last 6 years that Obama and Democrats gave us and now currently own, will then be owned by Republicans. No good deed goes unpunished.

It needs to be completely repealed and then it needs to be replaced with personal responsibility and free choice. What program ran by the government, hasnt been a boon doggle to the tax payer or punished the responsible?


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

About what I expected considering how much money insurance, healthcare, and pharma donate to Paul Ryan and his ilk. Whatever happens will benefit his masters, not the taxpayer.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

We need to expose the moneys being sent to politicians etc from lobbyists.. Put it out so everyone sees the conflict of interest politicians have.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You don't get what you want right out of the gate. Not even Obama got that. He wanted 100% national 1 payer healthcare . He had to take obamacare then run that into the ground to be saved by 1 payer government healthcare. His plan got stopped. We won't get the cure in one shot. Take what we get and build on it. Or Obamacare wins.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> You don't get what you want right out of the gate. Not even Obama got that. He wanted 100% national 1 payer healthcare . He had to take obamacare then run that into the ground to be saved by 1 payer government healthcare. His plan got stopped. We won't get the cure in one shot. Take what we get and build on it. Or Obamacare wins.


I agree, we have to take what we can get and build on it. The problem with this plan is we did not get anything. The only thing that went away is the "individual mandate". But even that did not go away, it just changed into a 30% penalty to buy insurance if you do not have it. Otherwise, the plan is nearly identical to obamacare. It would be nice if they would at least throw us some kind of bone.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Have I ever told you guy's I didn't trust Trump? Yea, thought I did.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Have I ever told you guy's I didn't trust Trump? Yea, thought I did.


Trump did not write or put out the legislation, the GOP Congress did. I trust Trump's intentions much more than any other politician for at least 2 decades. I think that he is doing extremely well for never being in politics before and being in the most difficult situation that any POTUS has come into since at least Reagan.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Reads to me like Trump is very much trying to go about repeal and replace ACA the right way.



> Per the White House, the following conservatives, who all oppose the GOP repeal and replace health care plan, met with Trump this evening at the White House: David McIntosh of Club for Growth, Jim DeMint of Heritage, Tim Phillips of Americans for Prosperity, Adam Brandon of FreedomWorks, Mike Needham of Heritage Action, Jenny Beth Martin of Tea Party Patriots.





> McIntosh said: "I'm encouraged that the president indicated they're pushing to make changes in the bill."


Per Axios....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Trump did not write or put out the legislation, the GOP Congress did. I trust Trump's intentions much more than any other politician for at least 2 decades. I think that he is doing extremely well for never being in politics before and being in the most difficult situation that any POTUS has come into since at least Reagan.


Well then let's see Trump get off the damn Twitter and do something relevant.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

He cant do something relevant when the old dawgs of the Republican Party wont support it cause they are in bed with the democrats and the rip offs and the pay offs they get under the table or in a dark smoke filled room to kick the can down the road.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> He cant do something relevant when the old dawgs of the Republican Party wont support it cause they are in bed with the democrats and the rip offs and the pay offs they get under the table or in a dark smoke filled room to kick the can down the road.


Trump is leading the charge. The RINOs suck to be sure. But Trump is telling them to double the suck. (The only mystery is why John McCain and the dems still hate him.)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/trump-braces-bruising-legislative-fight-health-care-165526001.html


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Have I ever told you guy's I didn't trust Trump? Yea, thought I did.


 He is the Commander in Chief. Get a grip.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You don't get what you want right out of the gate. Not even Obama got that. He wanted 100% national 1 payer healthcare . He had to take obamacare then run that into the ground to be saved by 1 payer government healthcare. His plan got stopped. We won't get the cure in one shot. Take what we get and build on it. Or Obamacare wins.


As the article suggests, and I would tend to agree at this point my friend, Obamacare, along with the liberal ideology, has already won. We are going to be stuck with some form of this albatross whether they call it Obama lite or GOP care. The Republicans are left only with refining the original bill and calling it their own. They were elected on the promise of full repeal and once again they looked the American people in the eye and lied. Trump is pushing this debacle as well so he is no better in my eyes. I understand the need for give and take, it's a fine thing when both parties participate, but why is it they are always the ones doing the taking and we are the ones always doing the giving. I am tired of giving.

Republican Obamacare plan signals that liberalism has already won | Washington Examiner


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is reality, Trump is the President of this once great Republic because the middle class rebelled against the "politics as usual" system and bought into his Make America Great Promises. These included immediate action on immigration, Obama Care and tax reform. He made very specific promises on a course of action. If he does not fulfil these promises by continuing to lead against the GOP and Liberals, he will be gone in 4 years, and this Country will plummet once again. Time is not on his side.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> He is the Commander in Chief. Get a grip.


Of course he is, but the question being asked is ... can he lead?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Well then let's see Trump get off the damn Twitter and do something relevant.


Have you really missed what he has done thus far with historic opposition at every turn? EO's, killing TPP, nominating Gorsuch, etc....? He can not control what Congress does, but he can certainly "encourage" them. He would not be POTUS right now if he did not use Twitter. You obviously do not care for Trump, which is of course fine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Have you really missed what he has done thus far with historic opposition at every turn? EO's, killing TPP, nominating Gorsuch, etc....? He can not control what Congress does, but he can certainly "encourage" them. He would not be POTUS right now if he did not use Twitter. You obviously do not care for Trump, which is of course fine.


Incorrect .... I do not dislike Trump. I just know that he set the bar pretty darn high while getting elected and the clock on his 4 year term is clicking. He better not let himself get railroaded by his own party.

I am hopeful he is just what the this country needed. We will soon see.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears to be game on again. If the latest news if to be believed then the GOP has enough votes to pass ACHA out of the House.....

https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-05-03/key-gop-holdout-embraces-health-bill-raising-hopes-for-a-vote

Key GOP reps will back ObamaCare repeal bill with new amendment | TheHill


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It appears to be game on again. If the latest news if to be believed then the GOP has enough votes to pass ACHA out of the House.....
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-05-03/key-gop-holdout-embraces-health-bill-raising-hopes-for-a-vote
> 
> Key GOP reps will back ObamaCare repeal bill with new amendment | TheHill


If they get this done I really hope it doesn't come back to bite them in the ass because them Dems will use it against them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I would really rather ACA implode. That way there will be closure on Obamas only legacy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> If they get this done I really hope it doesn't come back to bite them in the ass because them Dems will use it against them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My fear is that they, the GOP will try to "play it safe," meaning keep in components of the ACA that will not end up with significant lowered prices.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like a vote is planned for tomorrow....



> House set to vote on GOP Obamacare replacement bill on Thursday


House set to vote on GOP Obamacare replacement bill on Thursday


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This bill, just like the last attempt at "repeal and replace", is a turd in the punch bowl.

How does handing out $8 billion federal tax dollars to cover pre-existing conditions, make me more free to choose only the coverage I want? How does it bring down health insurance expenses? Maybe my premiums will drop $5 per month, but the government will end up taking more than that to cover the subsidy. I do not really care if I am giving away money in my left pocket vs money in my right pocket.

Government needs to be COMPLETELY out of the health care and health insurance business. Period. Capitalism really does work in the healthcare industry. Back when we actually had a real capitalist health care system (before emergency rooms were required to treat anybody that showed up at the door), our health care was affordable and it was the best in the world and we did not have freakin' armed guards at the front desk of the emergency room. This is just more of the same pap from the RINO Republicans and cheerleader Trump just trying to get another tick in the "win column" regardless of whether the bill is good or not.

Hopefully the Senate will defeat this monstrosity since it seems the House has gone full-retard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Healthcare with government involvement is here to stay. All we can hope for now is to have a voice in it and stop a socialist type system. GOP has to pass something. work on it from there. You don't get everything day one.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Like any other Government entitlement program, once introduced will never be repealed. And like other entitlements it is yet another nail in the coffin of this once great country. When Obamacare was first introduced and forced down our throats it was an abomination and unconstitutional, putting lipstick and perfume on a pig still don't make me want to kiss it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If it fails, ACA, the Dems will be the ones who are faced with reality, and GOP will get closure on who the Dems really are, in theory. I do think this government is addicted to making people feel good with tax paying citizens money.. Nothing more.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Inor said:


> This bill, just like the last attempt at "repeal and replace", is a turd in the punch bowl.
> 
> How does handing out $8 billion federal tax dollars to cover pre-existing conditions, make me more free to choose only the coverage I want? How does it bring down health insurance expenses? Maybe my premiums will drop $5 per month, but the government will end up taking more than that to cover the subsidy. I do not really care if I am giving away money in my left pocket vs money in my right pocket.
> 
> ...


I do agree that govt should be out of healthcare for the most part. Healthcare costs are outrageous and have skyrocketed since the early 60's. This is mostly the product of actual healthcare service prices not being know to the public and the public not being able to shop around for the better deal. Getting healthcare service costs down is the most important piece to everyone.
As far at the 8 billion for those with pre-existing conditions, my understanding is that folks in that category will be in a separate pool from the 96% without pre-existing, thus the 8 billion would go to assist in keeping their premiums down. The 96% will then be covered under insurance without those with pre-existing significantly raising costs. My understanding is that this is in the new bill.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> If it fails, ACA, the Dems will be the ones who are faced with reality, and GOP will get closure on who the Dems really are, in theory. I do think this government is addicted to making people feel good with tax paying citizens money.. Nothing more.


True. The bottom line end goal of the leftys is for the current govt/society to collapse thus enabling them to take full power over the slaves.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This guy is correct. The House should pass something, hopefully today and then send it to the Senate to change/improve. I also agree that this puts a lot of pressure on Dem Senators that are up for re-election in 2018, like 20+ of them, to work to pass something to make things better for Americans.

Blog: Repeal Obamacare in the House and force Senate Democrats to defend it


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My take on the AHCA passing the Senate, likely going back to the House and then finally making it's way to the POTUS for signature, is looking to be in August. Any BS you hear that it will be impossible in the Senate is just that, fake news. Pressure on Senate Repubs to pass, 20+ dem senators, with most in districts/states that Trump won, such as heightkampt in ND and Manchin in WV that will be inclined to vote for repeal & replace and the fact the it will be reconciliation that only requires 51 votes to pass the Senate, means that it will move through. I heard 1-2 months in the Senate to pass, and then a couple week back in the House before both chamber vote, pass and push to the POTUS.


----------

